
Mapping Where Arrests Frequently Occur in San Francisco Using Crime Data - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2015/12/sf-arrest-maps/
======
gleenn
This is a really interesting post with some cool maps, but it's a little
surprising because the author keeps saying he cannot finding reasons. Just
that 4-5pm on Wednesdays are high-time for getting arrested in the Tenderloin
or 16th and Mission.

~~~
jrochkind1
I'm not sure why that should be surprising. Perhaps it's surprising only
because it's so unusual for academics to publish 'negative results'. I think
this post shows how interesting and useful it can be to do so though, even if
it's frustrating because we want to know 'the answer'.

My guess is it's got something to do with police schedules, priorities, and
focuses, rather than with crime distribution. Do cops need to make some kind
of weekly report of what they've done on thursday mornings? Do they have more
time to make arrests on Wednesdays? Something like that.

------
hdra
Interesting analysis. I would love to learn more about the crime data
collection though.

From the what I see the provided data is pretty darn detailed including
category of the crime, category, and even down to location coordinate, which
is pretty incredible IMO (I couldn't even get any information on recent crime
from my local PD).

How do the police collect all these data? Are they entered in real time as the
officers make the arrests? or is there people at the office who are
responsible to compile these data? Do they have some kind of GPS-equipped
device that is used to make the report? Or are these some kind of estimation
made by people at the office?

------
nevi-me
This was previously submitted earlier in the week, can't find the link though.

Someone suggested talking to the PD to find out whether there were specific
operations being undertaken at that time. Very good analysis nonetheless!

~~~
minimaxir
I previously submitted Part 1 which is different. This is Part 2.

------
legulere
If I see this correctly it's not adjusted for population density?

